# Goals Before We Hit 40....



## largenlovely (Jul 29, 2012)

My birthday is next month and I will be 38...inching closer and closer to that 40 mark. So, it has me thinking about things I want to accomplish before I hit the big 4-0. 

My main objective before 40 is to travel out of the country. At this point, I don't care where lol. Though if I had a choice, it would be Italy, The UK, or Greece.

What are some of y'alls goals?


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 29, 2012)

38 Here as well, and I would have to say my main goals for before I'm 40 are to take a trip to Ireland to visit a friend and to find and launch a new career.


----------



## MattB (Jul 29, 2012)

I hit the 3-8 last month. To be honest, the last time I set any age-related goals was at 30. It may sound strange to say, but I was never happy when I was younger and always looked forward to being older. I'm excited for 40.

I am trying to get as much music written and recorded as possible, not necessarily for before turning 40 but I am noticing I can't play guitar as fast as I used to. That sucks, but it is giving me motivation to get my metal stuff done now...

Okay, maybe one goal before turning 40 is to finally retire from wearing ball caps. This has vexed me for a few years now, I feel I'm getting to old to wear them, but I haven't found a good old guy hat yet.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 29, 2012)

LeoGibson said:


> 38 Here as well, and I would have to say my main goals for before I'm 40 are to take a trip to Ireland to visit a friend and to find and launch a new career.



Oh Ireland sounds nice too...though the accents are so thick, I dunno if I could understand anyone who spoke to me lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 29, 2012)

MattB said:


> I hit the 3-8 last month. To be honest, the last time I set any age-related goals was at 30. It may sound strange to say, but I was never happy when I was younger and always looked forward to being older. I'm excited for 40.
> 
> I am trying to get as much music written and recorded as possible, not necessarily for before turning 40 but I am noticing I can't play guitar as fast as I used to. That sucks, but it is giving me motivation to get my metal stuff done now...
> 
> Okay, maybe one goal before turning 40 is to finally retire from wearing ball caps. This has vexed me for a few years now, I feel I'm getting to old to wear them, but I haven't found a good old guy hat yet.



Wow, I thought you were younger  and happy belated.

I play clarinet in the city pops band but I hadn't played since college, until this past year. I couldn't believe how much I have slowed down too...and how much I forgot. I play piano too and have been meaning to get a keyboard and start practicing again but after the whole clarinet fiasco, I'm a little skeered lol

You're never too old for ball caps  my dad is in his 60's and I don't think anyone, outside of the family, has ever seen him without his Notre Dame hat on lol


----------



## penguin (Jul 29, 2012)

I haven't thought about it that much. I would like to have more children, and that's definitely something to get done before I'm 40. But if it doesn't happen, it's okay. I'd like to finally get that book written and published. Maybe have furniture that matches, too


----------



## MattB (Jul 29, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Wow, I thought you were younger  and happy belated.
> 
> I play clarinet in the city pops band but I hadn't played since college, until this past year. I couldn't believe how much I have slowed down too...and how much I forgot. I play piano too and have been meaning to get a keyboard and start practicing again but after the whole clarinet fiasco, I'm a little skeered lol
> 
> You're never too old for ball caps  my dad is in his 60's and I don't think anyone, outside of the family, has ever seen him without his Notre Dame hat on lol



Thanks! I guess I'll keep the caps and just pull my pants up higher...

I still want to get a drum set, maybe I'll do that before 40. It's never too late.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 29, 2012)

penguin said:


> I'd like to finally get that book written and published.



Meeeee too...I've started a milllion of them lol


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 29, 2012)

MattB said:


> Thanks! I guess I'll keep the caps and just pull my pants up higher...



HA!!! or shorts with black dress socks and sandals would work as well


----------



## lottapounds (Jul 30, 2012)

My goal for my thirties, since i am 31, is to get my life together. I spent most of the previous decade being so utterly depressed that I pissed some of the best years down my leg.  Not literally, luckily.


----------



## MattB (Jul 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> HA!!! or shorts with *black dress socks and sandals* would work as well



Why is this so despised? It's a great compromise between business and pleasure.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 30, 2012)

MattB said:


> Why is this so despised? It's a great compromise between business and pleasure.



It's disturbing...and now I'm totally imagining you in some bright flowerdy bermuda shorts with black dress socks and sandals lol


----------



## MattB (Jul 30, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> It's disturbing...and now I'm totally imagining you in some bright flowerdy bermuda shorts with black dress socks and sandals lol



I would never wear bermuda shorts with black dress socks and sandals. Plaid shorts, yes. Bermuda, no.


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 30, 2012)

MattB said:


> I would never wear bermuda shorts with black dress socks and sandals. Plaid shorts, yes. Bermuda, no.



Ok that makes it a little better I suppose (no it doesn't) lol


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 30, 2012)

I turned 38 back in May and for the longest time I had one goal to knock down by age 40 and that was get my bachelor's degree. With my divorce throwing that off the rails and the realization that I would have to go in to some serious debt to acheve it, it's not going to happen anytime in the forseeable future.

In the meantime, I just want to be happy for the first time in a LONG time...


----------



## seavixen (Jul 30, 2012)

I feel like I'm too young to reply to this thread (which... well, that's okay, to be honest! lol), but I'd seriously love to pay off my mortgage by the time I'm 40. It's a totally impossible goal, but it would make me all kinds of happy.

Ditto on the novel thing. I've written novel length stories, but nothing that would *ever* be publishable.

I guess a more realistic goal would be settling into a decent job that I don't completely detest.


----------



## Tad (Jul 31, 2012)

MattB said:


> I would never wear bermuda shorts with black dress socks and sandals. Plaid shorts, yes. Bermuda, no.



This discussion reminded me of this: http://www.gocomics.com/pearlsbeforeswine/2011/06/16

Just so you know what you are ramping up towards for, say, 50 ;-)


----------



## largenlovely (Jul 31, 2012)

Tad said:


> This discussion reminded me of this: http://www.gocomics.com/pearlsbeforeswine/2011/06/16
> 
> Just so you know what you are ramping up towards for, say, 50 ;-)



Lol I couldn't find it on youtube but I think the, "mom jeans" skit from Saturday night live would also be appropriate for this thread lol

We'll save the, "oops I crapped my pants" skit for a much later date lol


----------



## MattB (Jul 31, 2012)

<-----(Fixes onions to his belt...)


----------



## KuroBara (Jul 31, 2012)

seavixen said:


> Ditto on the novel thing. I've written novel length stories, but nothing that would *ever* be publishable.
> 
> I guess a more realistic goal would be settling into a decent job that I don't completely detest.



Hey, if a fan-fic writer writing the most impossibly-to-believe "erotic" dreck can be on the NYT Best-Seller List for weeks, you certainly should have a chance!!  Don't give up!


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 2, 2012)

I just turned 34 so i have a few years but I really want to have a career that fulfills me by the time i hit 40. I'm late in the career game because I have spent the last 10 years being a mother to a medically special child. I am hoping that Alex wont need as much special care even though we suspect he has aspergers. I want to start a career in the biggest way but at the same time i have no idea what i want to be/do.
My other 40 year old goal is to get into good enough shape to be in tae kwon do like Max and the hubs.


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 2, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> I just turned 34 so i have a few years but I really want to have a career that fulfills me by the time i hit 40. I'm late in the career game because I have spent the last 10 years being a mother to a medically special child. I am hoping that Alex wont need as much special care even though we suspect he has aspergers. I want to start a career in the biggest way but at the same time i have no idea what i want to be/do.
> My other 40 year old goal is to get into good enough shape to be in tae kwon do like Max and the hubs.



I can relate to this post. 

I would like to get in good enough shape to box though. I wish I could do kickboxing and softball but the docs told me with a prosthetic hip, I wouldn't be able to do those but I could box I bet. There's footwork involved but a lot of it is upper body and just being in shape.


----------



## HottiMegan (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah, at this point, there's no way i could do the classes without risk of injury. Lots of jumping and running and push ups.. I am contemplating getting the couch to 5k program to help me get in shape for starting martial arts. It looks like so much fun beating the crap out of a bag and using sticks to hit each other. (well you're supposed to block)


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 2, 2012)

HottiMegan said:


> Yeah, at this point, there's no way i could do the classes without risk of injury. Lots of jumping and running and push ups.. I am contemplating getting the couch to 5k program to help me get in shape for starting martial arts. It looks like so much fun beating the crap out of a bag and using sticks to hit each other. (well you're supposed to block)



And not to mention therapeutic lol...talk about an awesome way to work out life's frustration lol

I go to the gym. It has taken some time, but I can walk for 30 minutes at a relatively brisk pace. I do the Elliptical too. When I first got on that death trap, I had to stop every 30 seconds to catch my breath lol. I'm now up to being able to go 7 minutes without stopping. It happened pretty quickly too. I was actually surprised at how quickly I progressed but I have been persistant with it. I get on that bad boy almost every day lol

I will download an audio book, listen to music or read a magazine and the time will go by pretty quickly. Eventually, ya get to where you like the exercise. I never ever thought I would say that lol but at first it's a sumbitch lol

Just wanted to add that I do take lots of breaks lol. 15 mins of walking...break...Then 15 mins on the Elliptical...break lol...repeat process


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 2, 2012)

I've met a lot of the goals I set for myself already...I've met ALL of the professional goals I've set for myself, actually...but the older I get, the more I know that I want to get married and have children. To me right now in my life, that's what really feels undone.


----------



## toni (Aug 3, 2012)

Try to figure ish out


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Aug 4, 2012)

I try to avoid making age related goals but the one goal I do have is that I want to be in a position where I work part time to look after the financial obligations and spend the better part of the week being the free lance artist that I've always wanted to be.


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 4, 2012)

I just turned 31, and I don't have a list really mapped out yet, but there are a few things that I assume that I will accomplish before I'm 40.

I started school last year, and have about 3 years left in my program, so that is something I will accomplished in my 30s. 

I also have some weight loss goals that I hope to meet in the next couple of years. 

I have fitness goals that I hope to accomplish as well. I want to finish my first marathon this year, and am signed up to run the Marine Corps Marathon in October. I ran my first half marathon in May this year, and I hope to continue to improve my time.

I just want to enjoy my 30s much more than I enjoyed my 20s.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Aug 4, 2012)

MattB said:


> Why is this so despised? It's a great compromise between business and pleasure.



Partially, it's the pleasure of thumbing your nose at the style police. As I near 75 y.o., the concept of 'age appropriate apparel' has lost all meaning for me. This summer, I discovered those wonderful CG(?) Champion workout tee shirts in rather shocking colors. Great for biking or just wandering around on a hot day. Wish I could get one with a picture of a guy thumbing his nose.

A few years ago, I picked up a polo in a golf pro shop. Mrs Ho Ho said, somewhat disdainfully, that it made me look "like a 70 y.o. golfer". Now I take that as a compliment.

tee shirt


----------



## EMH1701 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have 2 goals before I hit 40.

1. To finish my MBA, which I started a year ago. I'm going half-time because I work.
2. To find a guy. All the guys I have dated have been the wrong one. It would be nice to find the right one before I hit 40.


----------



## Corwynis (Aug 10, 2012)

I just turned 30 in July, so I have 10 years to accomplish my goals. :happy:

Mine are to complete my degree, have a successful relationship, and start a family.


----------



## escapist (Aug 11, 2012)

Is this like the Gene and the 3 wishes? Can I say I want to learn how to stop aging before I hit 40?  I have a B-Day coming up and don't have much time to stop this from happening.


----------



## Blackhawk2293 (Aug 11, 2012)

escapist said:


> Is this like the Gene and the 3 wishes? Can I say I want to learn how to stop aging before I hit 40?  I have a B-Day coming up and don't have much time to stop this from happening.



Only if you promise to dedicate your life to researching it. LOL


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 11, 2012)

escapist said:


> Is this like the Gene and the 3 wishes? Can I say I want to learn how to stop aging before I hit 40?  I have a B-Day coming up and don't have much time to stop this from happening.



Lol I feel your pain. I will be 38 in a few weeks and hate to even think about it. Turning 30 was somewhat traumatizing but now 30 looks fantastic lol...40 is gonna freak me the fuck out lol


----------



## FAinPA (Aug 14, 2012)

I'll be 39 in two weeks. I have a ton of external goals, high on the list is the Pirates maintaining their place in the NL standings for seven more weeks and getting into the playoffs for the first time since I was a college sophomore.
But my internal goals, wow. My personal life the last two years has been...well, the quickest, least-disclosing way to describe it is that I have two really close friends and a psychiatrist telling me I need to write a book. And I am generally not prone to hyperbole, so it's been kind of daunting. I like lists of four, so here goes:

1) Remain sober (two years today), and expand my recovery to other facets of life

2) Decide among the following next moves on my life's chess board: A) settle down here (Pittsburgh), land a solid, career-advancing job OR B) earn an MS in Library/Info Sciences (most likely at Pitt) and start work as an archivist, a research librarian or any suggested ways I could optimize such a degree OR C) satisfy my id by going all minimalist, up and moving on to a place or places I've, not necessarily wanted to visit in a tourist capacity, but rather pitch my tent for an indefinite amount of time (I've been enamored with Trieste lately); sub-goals of which could be learning a new language or languages and maybe getting serious about writing projects

3) Get up to Cleveland for the Rock Hall's expansive Grateful Dead exhibit, which is featured through this December.

4) Do some potentially hazardous whitewater rafting in nearby West Virginia

Obviously, accomplishing these would be most difficult in the next 54 weeks, but if I'm on a clear path by next August and have direction, discipline and consistency in my life as a whole, finishing things I start, I'll hopefully regain some lost happiness.


----------



## WVMountainrear (Aug 14, 2012)

FAinPA said:


> I'll be 39 in two weeks. I have a ton of external goals, high on the list is the Pirates maintaining their place in the NL standings for seven more weeks and getting into the playoffs for the first time since I was a college sophomore.
> But my internal goals, wow. My personal life the last two years has been...well, the quickest, least-disclosing way to describe it is that I have two really close friends and a psychiatrist telling me I need to write a book. And I am generally not prone to hyperbole, so it's been kind of daunting. I like lists of four, so here goes:
> 
> 1) Remain sober (two years today), and expand my recovery to other facets of life
> ...



I definitely recommend the rafting! That's something we get right down here.


----------



## rickydaniels (Aug 19, 2012)

Publish a graphic novel!


----------



## largenlovely (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm gonna add to my list. I would like to be In a position to start giving private music lessons again.

I started playing my clarinet again last year. I joined the local pops band and we practice once a week and give concerts around the city and for city events. That was a start. I'm at least a little less rusty than I used to be.


----------



## ritz (Sep 25, 2012)

Turned 38 this year would like to visit Africa and the Fiji Islands


----------



## samuraiscott (Sep 28, 2012)

I have had a bad year so far. I don't think I will think about goals again until next year.


----------



## dharmabean (Sep 30, 2012)

These aren't really goals to hit by 40. This is my bucket list I wrote in my blog:

My list was always simple in the beginning. As I grew older, life took its toll, my list changed, morphed and grew. Here is my list Id like to accomplish before I die.

.. Write and publish a book
.. Learn Belly Dancing
.. Master the art of Yoga
.. Participate in a roller derby team
.. Take a sabbatical and drive to my gramps house using the map he hand wrote for me
.. Go totally blond
.. Learn to ride horseback
.. Go to India
.. Study with a Buddhist Monk
.. Learn to cook
.. Master the art of Photography
.. Get a college degree
.. Sky Dive
.. Take a hot air balloon ride
.. Road trip across the states
.. Take a trip to the Mediterranean


----------



## ChickletsBBW (Oct 20, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> Just wanted to add that I do take lots of breaks lol. 15 mins of walking...break...Then 15 mins on the Elliptical...break lol...repeat process




I'd say doing this is probably a really good thing  Kudos for you being able to stick to it 

I literally wasted a lot of money on a 2-yr gym membership, went like a dozen times alone and twice with my friend that signed up the same time.. she never went by herself so she wasted a lot of money too lol
But anyway, if I had someone to go with, I'd be more likely to go on a regular basis. oh and I'm 'old' & dont even own an ipod of any sort lol.


----------



## largenlovely (Oct 21, 2012)

ChickletsBBW said:


> I'd say doing this is probably a really good thing  Kudos for you being able to stick to it
> 
> I literally wasted a lot of money on a 2-yr gym membership, went like a dozen times alone and twice with my friend that signed up the same time.. she never went by herself so she wasted a lot of money too lol
> But anyway, if I had someone to go with, I'd be more likely to go on a regular basis. oh and I'm 'old' & dont even own an ipod of any sort lol.



Lol I have moments when I don't go. I'm skipping this month and will start back again next month but I've gotten to where I'm pretty consistent for the most part.

I don't have an ipod either lol...but I downloaded pandora on my phone and my gym has free wifi so it works out well lol


----------



## Jack Secret (Nov 9, 2012)

My biggest goal before I am 40 would have to be to have finally established a great relationship with my son. His mother is made contact with him very, very difficult. I have finally got the legal stuff out of the way so that she has to let me see him. It's been so hard to make that happen But I finally did it.


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 10, 2012)

Jack Secret said:


> My biggest goal before I am 40 would have to be to have finally established a great relationship with my son. His mother is made contact with him very, very difficult. I have finally got the legal stuff out of the way so that she has to let me see him. It's been so hard to make that happen But I finally did it.



That's an important goal to have  though she may have been badmouthing you to him if she was trying to keep you from seeing him legally so that might be your next obstacle unfortunately

Eta: like your quote lol, sometimes if people ask me how I'm doing, I will say the dudess abides but nobody has ever acknowledged that they got the reference.


----------



## Jack Secret (Nov 10, 2012)

largenlovely said:


> That's an important goal to have  though she may have been badmouthing you to him if she was trying to keep you from seeing him legally so that might be your next obstacle unfortunately
> 
> Eta: like your quote lol, sometimes if people ask me how I'm doing, I will say the dudess abides but nobody has ever acknowledged that they got the reference.



I have thought of that unfortunately I haven't seen him since I was paralyzed way back in 2007 when he was 2 (I appreciate everyone's thoughts and prayers when I was going through that. Thanks to all of you Dimmers!). Since that time she was married once, at another son, divorce, got engaged, and a daughter, and then became single again. I don't know what she has said about "dad" to him. At any rate, he must be confused.

I would never ever talk bad about her to my son or around him. Anything I might say about his mom won't do anything good for him. I know that she is a good mom and she wants nothing but the best for the kids. I just wish that she could see that every child needs their father. Just for the record She doesn't let any of her kids fathers spend time with them. She moves from place to place, so that no one can find her. I feel pretty sure that she has some kind of mental disorder. At least I hope so. I would hate to know that a normal healthy person would act like this. :sad:


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 11, 2012)

Jack Secret said:


> I have thought of that unfortunately&#133; I haven't seen him since I was paralyzed way back in 2007 when he was 2 (I appreciate everyone's thoughts and prayers when I was going through that. Thanks to all of you Dimmers!). Since that time she was married once, at another son, divorce, got engaged, and a daughter, and then became single again. I don't know what she has said about "dad" to him. At any rate, he must be confused.
> 
> I would never ever talk bad about her to my son or around him. Anything I might say about his mom won't do anything good for him. I know that she is a good mom and she wants nothing but the best for the kids. I just wish that she could see that every child needs their father. Just for the record&#133; She doesn't let any of her kids fathers spend time with them. She moves from place to place, so that no one can find her. I feel pretty sure that she has some kind of mental disorder. At least I hope so. I would hate to know that a normal healthy person would act like this. :sad:



I had a feeling that would probably be the case. Hopefully you will be able to overcome anything she puts in his head. It's a shame some people can't be adult about things.


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Sep 7, 2013)

For me 40 is right around the corner next year :doh: 
HAHA I've mastered my children saying they hate me so I would love to say enjoying the next year watching and enjoying my kids before they head to high school next year would be nice. Going out on a date would be another plus , even if is just to watch a sunset.


----------



## indy500tchr (Sep 11, 2013)

Turned 36 today....just 2 simple things will make my life complete:

1. get married
2. have children


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 19, 2013)

Get my degree first and foremost, which will be next year so yay me for meeting my first goal. After that I want to get hired on with a decent tech company or a good little startup. I would like to have my own startup by the time I'm 40 but that might not happen.


----------



## missyj1978 (Sep 19, 2013)

I am 35 and my goals are..
-I really want to swim with dolphins, this has been a dream of mine for like forver

-Figure out a good pain remedy for my Fibromyalgia

-See my daughter Graduate from school


----------



## Miskatonic (Sep 19, 2013)

missyj1978 said:


> I am 35 and my goals are..
> -I really want to swim with dolphins, this has been a dream of mine for like forver
> 
> -Figure out a good pain remedy for my Fibromyalgia
> ...



I want to swim with dolphins too.


----------



## dharmabean (Sep 19, 2013)

I have a whole bucket list of things to do before I die.... I never thought to focus on what to do before I hit 40...

Finish writing my novel I started 2 years ago.


----------



## BChunky (Sep 19, 2013)

lovelylady78 said:


> I've met a lot of the goals I set for myself already...I've met ALL of the professional goals I've set for myself, actually...but the older I get, the more I know that I want to get married and have children. To me right now in my life, that's what really feels undone.



Even though I'm a guy, I'm with you. I think I focused too much time on my professional goals. Now that I see my friends married and have kids, I want that too


----------



## ToniTails (Oct 6, 2013)

I don't have age related goals- I don't give myself a time for finishin' them


----------



## nikola090 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm 33

Travelling for the first time abroad Europe
Fallin' in love with my favourite kind of girl

Being here on Dims with my girl too!


----------



## MattB (Oct 8, 2013)

Less than nine months to go before I hit 40 and can no longer legally post in these threads. "Old man hat"? Check. Perpetual grumpy face? Check. Increased fibre? You betcha...

I'm not fully ancient yet, I'm still going to see The Black Dahlia Murder on Hallowe'en, but I won't be dressing up nor will I tolerate young whippersnappers and their whippersnappery. I kid you not.


----------



## edvis (Dec 30, 2013)

Life is not over at 40, don't think it is.


largenlovely said:


> My birthday is next month and I will be 38...inching closer and closer to that 40 mark. So, it has me thinking about things I want to accomplish before I hit the big 4-0.
> 
> My main objective before 40 is to travel out of the country. At this point, I don't care where lol. Though if I had a choice, it would be Italy, The UK, or Greece.
> 
> What are some of y'alls goals?


----------



## edvis (Dec 30, 2013)

doesn't seem long ago i was in my 30's, one thing i notied i became more at ease with ppl and myself, wanted to come over here just to see what some of y'alls thoughts are--remember, Life is not over at 40, or at any age. Don't have to have a bucket list.


----------



## penguin (Dec 30, 2013)

I want at least one more baby, if not two. I'm 37 in two weeks, and I really don't want to be pregnant after 40. I'm starting to think I might not have more kids


----------



## brokemon (Feb 6, 2014)

I've got the career and house stuff locked down, but now I need to get me some of that so-called "true love". 
I think the tricky thing is finding that right mixture of awesome chemistry up front for the first few years, and the respect and companionship that gets us through the rest of the journey. 

I also wouldn't mind doing nunchucks under a waterfall, if that's on the table.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 7, 2014)

brokemon said:


> I also wouldn't mind doing nunchucks under a waterfall, if that's on the table.



Once completed - pictures or it never happened.. hehehe


----------



## brokemon (Feb 10, 2014)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Once completed - pictures or it never happened.. hehehe



Once I'm under that waterfall, I plan on having the production crew from Girls Gone Wild there to capture the majesty. I've heard they are kind of down on their luck, you can hire them for like $2200 for a weekend? 

Yep, it will be me, Joe Francis, some nunchucks, 4 bottles of Tropic Sun, and a backpack full of breakfast burritos. 

Watch for my kickstarter!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 12, 2014)

brokemon said:


> Once I'm under that waterfall, I plan on having the production crew from Girls Gone Wild there to capture the majesty. I've heard they are kind of down on their luck, you can hire them for like $2200 for a weekend?
> 
> Yep, it will be me, Joe Francis, some nunchucks, 4 bottles of Tropic Sun, and a backpack full of breakfast burritos.
> 
> Watch for my kickstarter!



Well, you had me a nunchucks...can't wait for the video on youtube! As for kickstarter, I think I have a crumpled up dollar bill on my dresser - it is all yours


----------



## MattB (Mar 7, 2014)

Hot Damn, three months to go! 

I've been roped into TWO running races now, a 5k in April and an 8k in June three days after I turn 40. Believe me when I say, I'm not easily pressured into doing anything I don't want to do. However, these involve work. So self-preservation and the desire to keep paying my mortgage means I had little choice. (I didn't win the lottery as planned...)

So technically...these are goals before I hit 40 but I have no "warm and fuzzies" about it. 

Yuck.


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 7, 2014)

MattB said:


> Hot Damn, three months to go!
> 
> I've been roped into TWO running races now, a 5k in April and an 8k in June three days after I turn 40. Believe me when I say, I'm not easily pressured into doing anything I don't want to do. However, these involve work. So self-preservation and the desire to keep paying my mortgage means I had little choice. (I didn't win the lottery as planned...)
> 
> ...



Good luck with that. The damn things we do for our livelihood. Makes me never ever look down my nose at a prostitute! :doh:

I made the turn last week, hope your celebration goes better than my completely nonexistent one.


----------



## MattB (Mar 7, 2014)

LeoGibson said:


> Good luck with that. The damn things we do for our livelihood. Makes me never ever look down my nose at a prostitute! :doh:
> 
> I made the turn last week, hope your celebration goes better than my completely nonexistent one.



Happy belated 40th Dude, I'm hoping to get through mine without injury. 

Maybe I will get that drum set...


----------



## LeoGibson (Mar 7, 2014)

MattB said:


> Happy belated 40th Dude, I'm hoping to get through mine without injury.
> 
> Maybe I will get that drum set...



Cheers!

Go for the drum set.


----------



## Jah (Jun 13, 2014)

I want to have a few novels published and to have my own thriving business working from home. Already on the way to achieving these goals.


----------



## pagan22 (Jun 16, 2014)

I am going to buy property and line my retirement fund.


----------



## penguin (Jun 16, 2014)

I want more kids. I'm doubting my chances of meeting someone I want to be in a relationship with, so I'm seriously thinking of doing the sperm donor thing at some point.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm shooting for either a doomy stoner rock band where we play a lot of local gigs or bass player for zac brown band just because I think I'd fit the look they have going on. Haha.


----------



## skizz (Feb 22, 2015)

My goal is to hit 360 pounds and launch a successful monthly comic book.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Feb 23, 2015)

Job: make it to VP
Personal: write a novel that gets published

Because why the hell not?


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 3, 2015)

I am 38; two months shy of 39. My goals are as follows: 

I have gone through hell and back in the last three years. In that hell I lost myself, my will to live, my strength, and self esteem. I had my heart destroyed, torn out, stomped on, and burned horribly. With that said, my goals are to find 'me' again. I will venture into my 40s as a stronger, self assured, woman who is thriving in her life. I do not want much; material gains, things, clutter. I just want to live, love living, and being a rockstar goddess again.


----------

